# C&C 121/ Tartan 4100



## Bluesmoods (Jul 8, 2001)

*C&C 121/ Tartan 4100*

I am looking at purchasing a new C&C 121 or a Tartan 4100. I have been imnpressed with both of these boats and am aware of the performance variable between C&C and Tartan. I am looing for owner input..

Any owners of either of these two yachts have input for me?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

*C&C 121/ Tartan 4100*

I guess that I would have to ask, "What do you plan to do with these boats and where do you plan to sail them?"

Jeff


----------



## doubleplay (Nov 9, 2001)

*C&C 121/ Tartan 4100*

My question would be:
Why limit yourself with these two boats?
you can also look at Dehler 41 and Grand Soleil 40 as alternatives.
Personally I found Tartan''s very overprized and I don''t like the cockpit layout and sail handling plan of the C&C 121...
Good Luck


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

*C&C 121/ Tartan 4100*

Tartens are one of the best built production boats one can buy. See Practical Sailor. Are you going offshore? Tartans are built to do just that.


----------



## Bluesmoods (Jul 8, 2001)

*C&C 121/ Tartan 4100*

Thanks for your posts. I apologize for the delay.

I will be crusing up and down the midatlantic region of the US offshore.

The Tartan 4100 seems like a real nice boat. Do you rally think they are over priced?

The C&C 121 also seems like a very capable boat with a higher performance orientation.

I have not heard much about either one of these two rather "new" boat lines. I understand that Fairport yachts has only been producing them for about 5 years or so. We are trying to obtain more information from owners or those who are somewhat knowledgable.

Thanks


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*C&C 121/ Tartan 4100*

Try the Tartan and C&C email lists.


----------

